# Upload Speed... How to fix?



## Tassadar (Dec 30, 2006)

My connections speed is this...

Download Speed: 1273 kbps
Upload Speed: 312 kbps

I have DSL and I'm not using wireless. How did the upload speed get so low and how am I supposed to fix it? My latency on WoW is horrendous...


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

You can't fix it. That's probably your contracted upload speed.

What kind of ISP account do you have? What speeds are claimed by the ISP for your service?


----------

